# Pequeños ajustes en Instalación Intel z68 + Corei7

## kinematik

Hola a todos, He podido instalar Gentoo en mi PC de escritorio con placa base z68+CPU Corei7 2600k. He utilizado Genkernel y posteriormente retirando opciones para aligerar el arranque y el tamaño del kernel. Lo que mas me ha llamado la atención respecto a otras instalaciones anteriores es que, por fortuna todo el hardware está directamente soportado por el Kernel, desde el Chipset z68, a la gráfica Intel (i915), y los dos controlares de redes, el Ethernet (Realtek r8169) y el wireless (Atheros ath9k), me gusta que por fin no tengamos que estar instalando módulos externos que no son actualizables automaticamente.

Tras tener un sistema funcionando he instalado xorg-server, y kde-meta, y voila!, ya tengo mi PC a la última.

Sin embargo me quedan pequeñas problemas en los que pido vuestra ayuda:

1. Proceso de Arranque: al arrancar hace un escaneo general en busca de todo el hardware, cargo muchos módulos inútiles tipo PATA, HID_Microsot, etc. Módulos que añadí en el nucleo por si conectaba un dispositivo de este tipo, pero no realmente para el uso dia a dia. Existe alguna guía sobre el proceso de arranque mas allá de la migración a RC, como puedo evitar que el escaneo inicial de hardware y sobre todo la carga de tal cantidad de modulos. El listado de mi directorio modprobe.d es el siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> Corei7 modprobe.d # ls -la
> 
> total 32
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar  6 16:12 .
> ...

 

2. ALSA no me funciona!, no tengo sonido! (problema mayor): 

He probado las cosas usuales, como: alsaconf, alsamixer, Dmesg en búsqueda de errores de hardware, etc

El caso es que todo parece en orden, como se puede comprobar con:

Listado de módulos de audio HD de Intel:

 *Quote:*   

> Corei7 modprobe.d # lsmod |grep snd
> 
> snd_hda_codec_hdmi     21263  1 
> 
> snd_hda_codec_realtek   182411  1 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Corei7 asound # cat /proc/asound/cards  
> 
>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
> 
>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xfe600000 irq 48

 

La configuración del kernel es la siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

>        --- Sound card support                                                        │ │   
> 
>   │ │       [*]   Preclaim OSS device numbers                                             │ │   
> 
>   │ │       <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->                                 │ │   
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>    --- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                         │ │   
> 
>   │ │       <M>   Sequencer support                                                       │ │   
> 
>   │ │       <M>     Sequencer dummy client                                                │ │   
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> │       <M>   Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)                                    │ │   
> 
>   │ │       <M>   Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version)                                             │ │   
> 
>   │ │       <M>   (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370                                        │ │   
> ...

 

y finalmente:

 *Quote:*   

>        --- Intel HD Audio                                                            │ │   
> 
>   │ │       (64)  Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver                           │ │   
> 
>   │ │       -*-   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                               │ │   
> ...

 

3. Red wifi (Wlan0) e hibernación: después de hibernar no funciona la interfaz de red Wifi.

Si renintento arrancar la red de forma manual obtengo errores

4. Locales, quiero tener 3 tipos de idiomas en el PC: Inglés americano, Alemán y Castellano, tengo todo configurado de acuerdo a las guias, sin embargo obtengo el siguiente error:

 *Quote:*   

> Corei7-gentoo linux # locale
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Los ficheros de configuración son:

 *Quote:*   

> Corei7 linux # cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
> 
> LANG="de_DE.ISO-8859-1"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Corei7 linux # cat /etc/locale.gen
> 
> # /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system
> 
> #
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Corei7 linux # locale-gen
> 
>  * Generating 6 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs
> 
>  *  (1/6) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ... [ ok ]
> ...

 

5. Suspend to Ram: Resulta que en KDE sólo tengo la opción "Sleep", es esto normal?

Se que los novatos (y no tan novatos) somos muy pesados, y mas en un post con tantos pequeños temas. Agradezco vuestra paciencia.

----------

## agdg

Para 1, puedes eliminar la carga de los módulos que no te interesen en /etc/conf.d/modules

Para 2, elimina todos los drivers que no son de tu tarjeta de sonido, especialmente si son drivers para otros chips de intel; o evita la carga de sus módulos. Ahora mismo en tu sistema se esta cargando un driver de sonido para un chip realtek, es posible que el kernel este tratando de trabajar con este driver y no con el correcto. Si no tienes previsto sacar sonido por hdmi, evita también ese módulo ya que será un problema menos.

Verifica que controladores esta cargando tu sistema: lspci -k

Para 3, imagino que sera un problema con la carga del driver. Es muy posible que si compilas el driver en el propio kernel, y no como módulo, te evites este problema.

----------

## kinematik

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Para 1, puedes eliminar la carga de los módulos que no te interesen en /etc/conf.d/modules
> 
> Para 2, elimina todos los drivers que no son de tu tarjeta de sonido, especialmente si son drivers para otros chips de intel; o evita la carga de sus módulos. Ahora mismo en tu sistema se esta cargando un driver de sonido para un chip realtek, es posible que el kernel este tratando de trabajar con este driver y no con el correcto. Si no tienes previsto sacar sonido por hdmi, evita también ese módulo ya que será un problema menos.
> 
> Verifica que controladores esta cargando tu sistema: lspci -k
> ...

 

Gracias por tu respuesta. Sobre las pistas que me das te resumo lo siguiente:

1.  He eliminado bastantes modulos, sin embargo sigue haciendo un escaneado del hardware al inicio, antes de que empiece el proceso init. Es una cosa irrelevante y aprenderé por mi cuenta sobre el proceso de carga del kernel e inicio

2. Sobre mi problema con ALSA: he eliminado muchos módulos como decías. Todo sigue igual, no tengo sonido. El controlador parece correcto:

 *Quote:*   

> Corei7 # lspci -k |grep snd  
> 
>         Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
> 
>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
> ...

 

La parte de audio alsa del kernel ha quedado de la siguiente manera:

 *Quote:*   

>  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   
> 
>   │ │       --- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                         │ │   
> 
>   │ │       <M>   Sequencer support                                                       │ │   
> ...

 

la rama PCI audio:

 *Quote:*   

>        --- PCI sound devices                                                                                                                                                │ │   
> 
>   │ │                                                                                               < >   Analog Devices AD1889                                                                                                                                          │ │   
> 
>   │ │                                                                                               < >   Avance Logic ALS300/ALS300+                                                                                                                                    │ │   
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>    --- Intel HD Audio                                                                                                                                                   │ │   
> 
>   │ │                                                                                               (64)  Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver                                                                                                                  │ │   
> 
>   │ │                                                                                               -*-   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                                                                                                                      │ │   
> ...

 

3. Tienes razón, despues de hibernar, si hago una descarga de los modulos de Atheros:

rmmod ath9k, ath9k_common y ath9k_hw, y cargo posteriormente con modprobe el módulo ath9k (los dos restantes se cargan sólo), soy capaz de reiniciar la red con un simple 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 

----------

## pelelademadera

postea el modelo del mother asi te podemos dar una mano

----------

## Luciernaga

En todos los mensajes no he visto que defina esta línea en el /etc/make.conf ...

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-hda-intel"

¿porqué será ...?

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## kinematik

 *Quote:*   

> postea el modelo del mother asi te podemos dar una mano

 

LA placa base es una zotac Z68-ITX Wif (formato mini-ITX):i

[url]http://www.zotac.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images-SRW.tpl&product_id=362&category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=100166&lang=es

[/url]

Características hardware detalladas:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/zotac-z68-itx-wifi_2.html#sect0

Tiene Chipset Sandy Bridge, Gráfica INTEL integrada en la CPU (Intel HD Graphics 3000 que funciona), Tarjeta Wifi mSATA Atheros (Modulo ath9k funciona), tarjeta red Realtek (Módulo R8169 funciona) y Sonido hda intel (NO Funciona!). Todo hardware está ya soportado por kernel directamente como ya decía.

 *Quote:*   

> En todos los mensajes no he visto que defina esta línea en el /etc/make.conf ... 
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-hda-intel" 
> 
> ¿porqué será ...? 
> ...

 

Gracias por la indicación Luciernaga, donde se explica esa variable?, que significa emu10k1?, no he podido encontrar información al respecto. He añadido esa variable a mi make.conf y actualizado todo el sistema con un emerge -uD --newuse world, pero todo continúa igual.

Saludos[/url]

----------

## kinematik

Añadir que he observado que cada vez que intento reporducir algo obtengo un error de Segmentación. Por ejemplo dentro del Navegador Google Chrome, si abro un video en youtube, la ventana se cierra y en dmesg aparece un mensaje de error de segmentación. 

O Si intento reproducir un mp3 con aplay, obtengo igualmente el siguiente mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> quino@Corei7 ~/Downloads $ aplay 1004-acdc_-_soul_stripper-sta.mp3 
> 
> Playing raw data '1004-acdc_-_soul_stripper-sta.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
> 
> Segmentation fault 

 

Una inspección mas detallada me da:

 *Quote:*   

> quino@Corei7-gentoo ~/Downloads $ dmesg
> 
> ..... mucha morralla ......
> 
> HDMI hot plug event: Codec=3 Pin=6 Presence_Detect=1 ELD_Valid=1
> ...

 

----------

## Luciernaga

La placa parece que es para un Barebone ... ¿verdad?

Bien, el controlador emu10k1 es el controlador ALSA por antonomasia de Linux, es decir, contiene casi todos los dispositivos de sonido ... peeeeero ... no todos.

Para un dispositivo en concreto HDA-Intel necesita de uno específico. lspci -v | grep -i audio debiera de darte la pista para tu dispositivo. Si en el núcleo ya lo has compilado, lo tienes defindo en /etc/make.conf con ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-hda-intel" y alsaconf te lo ha instalado no veo el porqué te esta fallando, algo no cuadra ahí ... o no tienes el controaldor apropiado compilado y cargado para funcionar.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Son muchas preguntas para un sólo tema.

1.- La carga de módulos al principio y la detección de hardware es consecuencia de haber creado el kernel con genkernel. Si quieres eliminarlo tendrás que compilar el kernel manualmente. No es difícil y antes o después tendrás que hacerlo.

2.- Supongo que sabes que existe una guía (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml) y que la has seguido. Como bien dice la guía "El 80% de los problemas consiste en canales silenciados o de bajo volumen". Compruebalo.

El segfault necesira un 

```
# emerge --oneshot alsa-lib
```

3.- No se.

4.- Tu archivo 02locale no parece correcto. Asignar a la variable LANG distintos valores uno detrás de otro sólo puede tener como efecto el que la variable acabe sólo con el último valor asignado. En 02locale sólo debe haber una variable LANG y debe tener el valor que quieras para las locales por defecto. Si quieres saber que locales tienes generadas utiliza 

```
locale -a
```

5.- Tampoco se.

----------

